# Did You Ever Wear "Skinny" Jeans?  Australian Woman Spent Four Days in Hospital from Damage



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2015)

*Did You Ever Wear "Skinny" Jeans?  Australian Woman Spent Four Days in Hospital from Damage*

I heard about this Australian woman who spent four days in the hospital after suffering muscle damage, swelling and nerve blockages from her 'skinny' jeans.  She had to be cut out of the pants after squatting for hours helping her friend move and empty some cupboards.

I've never worn these skinny jeans, just regular Levis, have you ever worn skinny jeans?  Did you find them to be uncomfortably tight?


----------



## truespock (Jun 24, 2015)

I haven't worn jeans of any kind in thirty years.  It's sweat pants or shorts for me and around the house I can do without even those quite nicely.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Butterfly (Jun 24, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I heard about this Australian woman who spent four days in the hospital after suffering muscle damage, swelling and nerve blockages from her 'skinny' jeans.  She had to be cut out of the pants after squatting for hours helping her friend move and empty some cupboards.
> 
> I've never worn these skinny jeans, just regular Levis, have you ever worn skinny jeans?  Did you find them to be uncomfortably tight?



No, I haven't, but I've seen people wearing them so tight they HAD to be uncomfortable.  Just regular jeans for me, too.  I don't know why people want to wear those -- anything that tight at the top just gives you a big fat muffin top.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2015)

I agree about the muffin top Butterfly.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2015)

I wear skinny jeans a lot...but they are cut well so the waist isn't tight on me so no muffin top, but the legs are slim I can fit them into my knee high  boots without any problems


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 25, 2015)

Our Ugandan daughter wears skinny jeans. She has no muffin top as she has no fat on her body whatsoever.

I wear regular jeans. I doubt my calves would fit into any as I've got muscular calves.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 25, 2015)

When guys wear them (metrosexuals) it's just _wrong_ when you can tell what religion they are ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 25, 2015)

Those are the only kind of jeans I wear..  I love them.. and I find them very comfortable..  I believe I have about 8 pair.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2015)

I also wear skinny jeans. Being petite, I need to wear fitted clothing or I tend to be swallowed up by whatever I am wearing.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 25, 2015)

I keep my manties loose for comfort and convenience of getting out of them quickly...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 25, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I keep my manties loose for comfort and convenience of getting out of them quickly...



yeah... incontinence can be really uncomfortable.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Well, should I become loose that would be another reason to keep them loose...nthego:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2015)

I wear work jeans a lot, and some day I would like to get some bib overalls. Interviewer:"Let me ask you a larger, more overall question".   Interviewee: "Well let me first put on my larger overalls"!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 25, 2015)

There's a type of skinny jean called "Jeggings"  they are super stretchie and pull up..  they are denim and very comfortable..  Worn with a long top (cover those muffins) and a pair of high boots looks really stylish..   I have given away all my "mom" jeans.


----------



## truespock (Jun 25, 2015)

Muffin top?!  I'M carrying around a full-service bakery!!


----------



## Temperance (Jun 25, 2015)

Love, love, love skinny jean and jeggings.  Both are great with boots, sandals, even little ballet flats.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 25, 2015)

Temperance said:


> Love, love, love skinny jean and jeggings.  Both are great with boots, sandals, even little ballet flats.




I know... and look sooo classy with a fur (faux for the delicate) bomber jacket..


----------



## Glinda (Jun 25, 2015)

I wear skinny jeans with boots sometimes.  But the original story amazes me.  That woman had to be extremely uncomfortable in what she was wearing if she had to be cut out of it and spend days in the hospital!  Makes me wonder how she got into them in the first place.  If I thought something would cut off my circulation and give me nerve damage, I'd change clothes!  Duh!  :stupid:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 25, 2015)

I for one cannot stand to be uncomfortable in clothes or shoes..  they hurt... they go...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> yeah... incontinence can be really uncomfortable.



:lofl:


----------

